# Big



## Fujidave (Feb 22, 2019)

Big face knocker, taken today X-T3 + XF 35mm f2 is the Royal pavilion it is one of two big door knockers.




The Knocker by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 22, 2019)

Nice shot Dave, love the patina.


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 23, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Nice shot Dave, love the patina.



Thank you Jeff.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 23, 2019)

My, what knockers ( an ode to Young Doctor Frankenstein ).


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 23, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> My, what knockers ( an ode to Young Doctor Frankenstein ).



Thanks Dean, I was going to title it Big Knockers but changed my mind.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 23, 2019)

Nice knocker......


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 24, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice knocker......



Thanks Jeff.


----------

